# radio display looking "veiny"



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

My used (20k) 2004 gto is in impecable shape, however the radio display looks patchy, blotchy, veiny...I don't know exactly how to describe it. Basically the coloring in it isn't uniform throughout like the digital on the speedo and info areas. Do you think this was due to some type of water/damage from the previous owner? Anyone else had this problem? It works fine and dims/lights but this is annoying (I'm a little anal) and if I can get it fixed under warranty I'd like to. I'd like to keep the factory radio if I can to keep the wheel controls.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

Sounds like typical LCD heat degration to me? They will do that.


----------

